# My 2021 Christmas build



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I drew my son this year and he wanted something for his garage to roll his pet food containers under. My family will get together January 8th to exchange gifts. This is what I came up with, it’s Maple.

thanks,
Bryan


----------



## Chris Itin (Oct 15, 2019)

WOW!!!!!

Just WOW!!!!!


----------



## gmedwards (Oct 12, 2018)

I guess your son will need to move his pet food containers inside the house. That doesn't belong in a garage.


----------



## Jake229 (Aug 13, 2021)

Very Nice!!!!!!! Your son will be quite pleased with the results. WOW!


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Brian,

Really nice job. Well thought out.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Beautiful job Bryan.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's a beauty. I bet it gets used for more than pet food.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I appreciate all of your nice comments. Thank you.
I know it too nice for a garage environment but when he told me what he wanted I couldn’t just give him something made with lumber, I have to use hardwood for my Christmas gift.
I’d been watching videos on loose mortise jigs and built a jig for this project. I really enjoy building things 
and figuring out how to repair my mistakes and I made a fair share of them. I do find with the more experience it’s easier to find a way out of jam.

Happy New year from Indepedence Missouri.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice, Bryan. Your finish looks great too. Happy New Year.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

bryansong said:


> I drew my son this year and he wanted something for his garage to roll his pet food containers under. My family will get together January 8th to exchange gifts. This is what I came up with, it’s Maple.
> 
> thanks,
> Bryan


Wow Flip top plus it slides out. It looks great!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow is that nice , actually too nice to use imo . Is that a secret drawer under the top ? Pretty cool whatever it is


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Rick, yeah it’s kind of secret drawer, (good pickup you). I’ll surprise him with it, looks like a top but turns out it’s both a top and a lid. He’ll be able to mount shelves above it if he likes and still be able to pull it out as a work surface or open it. I had the idea and wanted to see if I could pull it off. I’m happy with it but we’ll see what he thinks.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

bryansong said:


> I appreciate all of your nice comments. Thank you.
> I know it too nice for a garage environment but when he told me what he wanted I couldn’t just give him something made with lumber, I have to use hardwood for my Christmas gift.
> I’d been watching videos on loose mortise jigs and built a jig for this project. I really enjoy building things
> and figuring out how to repair my mistakes and I made a fair share of them. I do find with the more experience it’s easier to find a way out of jam.
> ...


Nice job. How about sharing your mortise jig with the group. I have a very simple jig that has its origins at Santa Fe Community College and it is fun to see how others approached this problem.


----------



## drosskennedy (Dec 7, 2009)

WOW very nice!!


----------



## jebsc (Jul 24, 2014)

Great work! Home make gifts are the best.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

bfblack, sure.
This is basically a jig made by watching a Woodsmith video plus other videos on YouTube. I combined features from other videos that I liked.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

bryansong said:


> bfblack, sure.
> This is basically a jig made by watching a Woodsmith video plus other videos on YouTube. I combined features from other videos that I liked.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

More


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

bryansong said:


> More


Oops, something’s messed up, are you seeing the jig?


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

bfblack said:


> Nice job. How about sharing your mortise jig with the group. I have a very simple jig that has its origins at Santa Fe Community College and it is fun to see how others approached this problem.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

bryansong said:


> bfblack, sure.
> This is basically a jig made by watching a Woodsmith video plus other videos on YouTube. I combined features from other videos that I liked.


Very nice jig with lots of flexibility built into it. I am sure you spent a lot of time designing and building your jig. My mortising jig is on the opposite end of the flexibility spectrum. Each different mortise length will require a new jig but it does not take long to make a new jig.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice jig. My previous jig was the kind you sandwiched on the edge but it was too imprecise, or it might have just been the way I was using it but anyway I thought I’d build something better.
Thanks


----------



## jwayne (Mar 10, 2014)

bryansong said:


> I drew my son this year and he wanted something for his garage to roll his pet food containers under. My family will get together January 8th to exchange gifts. This is what I came up with, it’s Maple.
> 
> thanks,
> Bryan


That is some fine craftsmanship,, Nice job Bryan


----------

